# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Candy or food with strange names:

## Sagan

Texas Trash. Made from pretzels, nuts & chex, covered in confectionery sugar.



*Spotted Dick*




Name: Cock Soup

Product: Soup                                        

Country: Jamaica

----------


## steven

It's used in food as an anti-caking agent,at least at the factory where i work at.Allot of time i despite working with the silica powder,its due to  seemingly malicious desire to spread into the air at the slightest breeze.
BefitTacoma boot camp

----------


## James



----------

